# Wii #1248 - MadWorld (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 14, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2097^^


----------



## slayerspud (Mar 14, 2009)

Yay! Hope this is good!


----------



## George290506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Go Europe!!!


----------



## loppit (Mar 14, 2009)

it's only english ? not multi 5 like the other release ?


----------



## Magus (Mar 14, 2009)

hopefull this'll give less trouble to pal users who couldn't run the NTSC version


----------



## Twid (Mar 14, 2009)

Is it censored ?


----------



## thekid (Mar 14, 2009)

ok does the same as the ntsc version needs the gecko 002 fix and it works but   the screen size is even smaller ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET IT FULL SCREEN??


----------



## Magus (Mar 14, 2009)

can't you just update and run the game normaly? the us version should have 3.1 firmware (at least according to the wii update manager) and people who have updated and were on 3.3U said they were still at 3.3
i assume it's the same for pal region?


----------



## xergal (Mar 14, 2009)

Magus said:
			
		

> can't you just update and run the game normaly? the us version should have 3.1 firmware (at least according to the wii update manager) and people who have updated and were on 3.3U said they were still at 3.3
> i assume it's the same for pal region?




When I try my review copy (same as a retail disc), it goes straight to the blue 002 error screen, no option to update at all


----------



## Magus (Mar 14, 2009)

oh
mmm remove the 002 error with GWP and trucha signer?


----------



## sphere9 (Mar 14, 2009)

What the game like?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 15, 2009)

I wonder if this one will work on PAL wii without going to the black screen (from the disc channel)...


----------



## ether2802 (Mar 15, 2009)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> I wonder if this one will work on PAL wii without going to the black screen (from the disc channel)...



If you're PAL and the game is PAL then you shouldn't go to black screen..!!


----------



## Chinman (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah whys the screen so small, any ideas how to fix?


----------



## amrum (Mar 15, 2009)

Like the NTSC version, no 480P for the PAL one i guess... ?


----------



## florian (Mar 15, 2009)

amrum said:
			
		

> Like the NTSC version, no 480P for the PAL one i guess... ?




nope i tried the pal version is in 576i 50 htz


----------



## moc (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a pal wii3.3e backup launcher 0.3 gamma i have Installed IOS 38,53, and 55 from when i updated with sonic and the black knight and then the cISO36 revision 8 all my other games work fine except for this i just get a black screen i also have the 002 error fix installed

my wii is also chipped with a yaosm it works fine with this through the disc channel just not the backup launcher,


----------



## mhadf (Mar 15, 2009)

I checked this the other day, turns out it is only NTSC.


----------



## moc (Mar 15, 2009)

mhadf said:
			
		

> I checked this the other day, turns out it is only NTSC.


its definately a pal release i checked the iso with brickblocker and wiizle diizle shiizle


----------



## padawan (Mar 15, 2009)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> I wonder if this one will work on PAL wii without going to the black screen (from the disc channel)...



Nope it's working ok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tried it with 3.3E chipped with an old Wiikey and a vanilla iSO

The US Version did go all blackscreen on me


----------



## vv_ (Mar 15, 2009)

I use a Pal Wii 3.2E with an _old_ D2CKey.

I've brickblocked the iso.
I've used IOS Patcher to force IOS36 in the tmd.bin (instead IOS53).
I've used GWP to remove error #002 in the main.dol.
From the disk channel, the game works fine in 60 Hz (480i), with a 16/9 display on a 4/3 letter box TV (full french language for texts and audio).


----------



## kiba93 (Mar 15, 2009)

anyone that has tried the iso could you tell us if the game has got multi 5 then?


----------



## vv_ (Mar 15, 2009)

kiba93 said:
			
		

> anyone that has tried the iso could you tell us if the game has got multi 5 then?


English, French, Italian and Spanish - Full native language for texts and audio.
German and Dutch - English language for texts and audio.


----------



## sdoc96 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chinman said:
			
		

> yeah whys the screen so small, any ideas how to fix?


I've got the same question.
Using 480P from 3.2E via Gecko002fix
Didn't have this problem with the US release.


----------



## AlBa (Mar 15, 2009)

Does it have an Update on it? If so which one?
I'd like to know before buying...


----------



## ganons (Mar 15, 2009)

doesnt this play in fullscreen?


----------



## lettuce (Mar 15, 2009)

On Wiikey v1, 3.2E, have used brickblocker to remove the update, but i still get the blackscreen. How do i fix this if i want to load the game via the standard Wii disc channel?? Any ideas what the actual update on the disc does if its not a FW upgarde???


----------



## Retrovertigo (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm on 3.2e using gecko 002 fix and game seems to load at first  (albeit with a small screen) then I get black text in the game style, telling me there was a problem reading the disc. Tried with 2 different brands but same problem. Been out of the scene for a while and am behind on what other steps I need to take.


----------



## Sobtanian (Mar 15, 2009)

The update on the disk installs IOS 38, 53, and 55

This is need to play the game from the wii disk channel.

Softchip or Gecko OS will play it without.

I have a 3.2e wii with wiikey2 and geckos and softchip if needed

PAL version - I upgraded from disk (safe, don't worry!) and it works fine from disk channel. BEFORE upgrading, it didn't work (black screen) from disk channel, worked ok from gecko OS
NTSC version - black screen from disk channel. Works fine with gecko OS. I HAVE NOT upgraded from the NTSC version, I have been told it's ok (not region specific) but I'm a chicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





See thread here

NOW, I don't know how you can get the pal version to work at 480i??? It reverts to 576i on my TV, with a bigger black border than the NTSC version (shades of the snes here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I am torn between playing it NTSC via geckoOS or playing it PAL via disk channel......


----------



## Retrovertigo (Mar 15, 2009)

So the update isn't the usual firmware update then? Sorry if that has been mentioned elsewhere, but I really haven't been into the scene for a while. I notce Broken Sword also plays with borders as well


----------



## Inferno (Mar 15, 2009)

It's surprising that this game not has 480p even in US or PAL version. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## sifun (Mar 15, 2009)

couldn't get 480p with vanilla iso..
576i unfortunately.


----------



## dippyx (Mar 15, 2009)

*The game only has 480i not 480p*.  This has been confirmed on various game sites and is mentioned in many reviews.

I have the NSTC version running through gecko os with the #002 fix. Res/Screen size seems fine.

I have a PAL wii 3.2e with ios38, ios53 and ios55 installed + wiikey(v1) 1.9s.  mY Wii is set by default to 480p.

Does the PAL version launch through normal disk channel?  if not - I wont bother downloading.


----------



## Disco (Mar 15, 2009)

Sobtanian said:
			
		

> The update on the disk installs IOS 38, 53, and 55
> 
> This is need to play the game from the wii disk channel.
> 
> ...




So...your Wii is still 3.2E? And are trucha signed disks working?


----------



## lettuce (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok then, so the update on the disc only updates  ios38, ios53 and ios55?? Will this have any effect on my 3.2e wii regarding, homebrew and playing backup games???


----------



## nIxx (Mar 15, 2009)

dippyx said:
			
		

> *The game only has 480i not 480p*.  This has been confirmed on various game sites and is mentioned in many reviews.
> 
> I have the NSTC version running through gecko os with the #002 fix. Res/Screen size seems fine.
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## Sobtanian (Mar 15, 2009)

The update has kept my wii at 3.2e.

Homebrew is still working.

The only benefit of the PAL version is being able to run it via the disk channel, but the lower res is a bummer.

I don't know what trucha signed disks are, sorry


----------



## Aquila (Mar 15, 2009)

So can I play this with my PAL Wii using Backup Launcher gamma? Do I need to patch the ISO?
Or is it better to download the USA version of this game? And if yes, again, do I need to patch?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm a bit confused about this game, usually it's pretty self explanatory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advance for answering!


----------



## lettuce (Mar 15, 2009)

Sobtanian said:
			
		

> The only benefit of the PAL version is being able to run it via the disk channel, but the lower res is a bummer.



The res isnt lower than the US version though, infact its ever so slightly higher. The US version runs ar 480i where as the UK runs at 576i, neither are in progressive which is the really bummer, just like No more Heroes wasnt in progressive either


----------



## Jokiz (Mar 15, 2009)

Wait, so this game will work if I just burn it out with and play it on my 3.2E Wii with Wiikey 1.9g? Via the disc channel?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 15, 2009)

Jokiz said:
			
		

> Wait, so this game will work if I just burn it out with and play it on my 3.2E Wii with Wiikey 1.9g? Via the disc channel?



Yeah, apparantly.
Thanks for clearing that all up, I'll need it in some time


----------



## Sobtanian (Mar 15, 2009)

lettuce said:
			
		

> Sobtanian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the res is higher but the scaling of mine (and other TVs) makes the black borders bigger. Have a look at the pal mad world thread.

the scaling of 480i is better, with less black borders

tv is pioneer kuro 42" 16:9


----------



## lettuce (Mar 15, 2009)

Well just tried a fresh image of the PAL version of MadWorld, and i STILL get the balck screen, any ideas why im still getting a blackscreen when i have NOT removed the update from the game?


----------



## 1ronlung (Mar 15, 2009)

lettuce said:
			
		

> Well just tried a fresh image of the PAL version of MadWorld, and i STILL get the balck screen, any ideas why im still getting a blackscreen when i have NOT removed the update from the game?



A loader or modchip blocking the update in the background ?  I know my d29pro can do this ...


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Mar 15, 2009)

This is actually pretty good news..... i know nothing of wii backups really.(just got a chipped wii recently) knowing that I can play it from the disc channel has made my day.


----------



## wheely (Mar 15, 2009)

Wiikey V1 1.9s, WII firmware 3.2E
MadWorld Freshly burned checked before with WUM 1.2 & Update on the disk is 3.1_V5
when asked to make the update i've accepted since i'm (3.2E)
and Voila my Wii is still 3.2e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The game works like a charm no Error 002 or Black screen
and for thoses who  have some problems with resolutions i don't understand because on my 50 inch DLP
everything seems to be ok (Fullscreen)

Vive la baguette


----------



## panther_512 (Mar 15, 2009)

Could someone explain the reason why this game doesn't fill the whole screen on some TVs?

I have a Samsung LE40R86BD and the game won't fill the screen. I have big black borders on all sides of the TV.

I tried 576i/50Hz, 480p/60Hz with component and I also tried 576i/50Hz with RGB cable (scart). The results are exactly the same. The game fills about 80% of the screen.....

The same happens with Broken sword, but not as bad.


----------



## lettuce (Mar 15, 2009)

1ronlung said:
			
		

> lettuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah that might be starfall, i think i enable block update with that. Err how do i disable that again with Starfall??


----------



## ad0 (Mar 15, 2009)

What to do when the update doesn't appear even though you haven't removed it? 
I'm running Wii 3.2E with WiiKey 1.9s.

*Edit:* I installed all the required three IOS's manually and the game worked like a charm.


----------



## kelnoky (Mar 15, 2009)

Kinda new here, am I missing something? Is the first post supposed to provide download links for MadWorld PAL? If so, I can't find them. o.O


----------



## nIxx (Mar 15, 2009)

kelnoky said:
			
		

> Kinda new here, am I missing something? Is the first post supposed to provide download links for MadWorld PAL? If so, I can't find them. o.O



Oh man.
This is only a release site and nothing more you can´t download anything here.
Next time you should read the rules.


----------



## ShADyX (Mar 16, 2009)

do the black bars exist on the ntsc version as well?

is this game supposed to be displayed in widescreen (16:9) on a regular tv (4:3)?

see my thread here
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=141066


----------



## Zoulpain (Mar 16, 2009)

lettuce said:
			
		

> Well just tried a fresh image of the PAL version of MadWorld, and i STILL get the balck screen, any ideas why im still getting a blackscreen when i have NOT removed the update from the game?



I had to use Gecko OS channel with 002 fix .. gamma loader with 002 fix works to.


----------



## sifun (Mar 16, 2009)

will forcing it into a video mode like 480i or 480p work with GWP?


----------



## ShADyX (Mar 16, 2009)

i tried forcing video mode with both softchip and gammaloader and got the same results. has anyone tried the ntsc version? and was it the same?


----------



## sifun (Mar 16, 2009)

heres how i got it working:
I just had my ol' 1.9g wii key 3.2e firmware

install starfall
install cios36 rev 8
install ios38, 53, 55 wads via wad manager 1.3

vanilla pal iso boots up fine, but in 576i which i do not like. Its just a very squashed 480i, 
not cool sega, not cool.

guess i'm going to try force main.dol with 480i and 480p, see what happens


----------



## sifun (Mar 16, 2009)

tried editting the main.dol video with General wii patcher, tried forcing 480p, but not sure if i did it right
Anyone else like to try? haha
or at least get 480i.. i hate 576i that has the same res as 480i but adds black borders and 50hz to compensate


----------



## Prisoner (Mar 16, 2009)

so, the PAL has no 480i??? It's castrated at 50Hz.....mmmhh...no good....

that's really a shame....


----------



## Inferno (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes the PAL game seems to run only in 576i. Guess it was a mistake to wait for the PAL game.


----------



## ralph9994 (Mar 16, 2009)

i dont get it: MULTI6? im dutch so i wanna know.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Mar 16, 2009)

576i only should not be allowed anymore, it's horrible. 480i/60Hz is acceptable, but 50Hz is just... ugh.


----------



## Magus (Mar 16, 2009)

so does anyone know where you can get a list of people who dubbed the game? i'm talking about the announcer... i know in the english version they are dubbed by greg proops and john dimaggio but anyone know's who dubbed them in other language?


----------



## Zalda (Mar 16, 2009)

so which one has the best gfx on my normal tv (no lcd, it's like a crt?)
the pal one of the ntscu one?
i have a pal wii, but i can play it with gecko os np


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 16, 2009)

I need help, when I put the disc (002 fix and BB) in my Wii it wait a few seconds and the wii menu turns black with an error message.
Anyone knows what to do?


----------



## Disco (Mar 17, 2009)

Zalda said:
			
		

> so which one has the best gfx on my normal tv (no lcd, it's like a crt?)
> the pal one of the ntscu one?
> i have a pal wii, but i can play it with gecko os np




PAL has better gfx, it's more clear and you can read easier. NTSC version is super-blured and is very hard to read in-game messages!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Disco said:
			
		

> Zalda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah thanks, I wanted to know that too.


----------



## lachinay (Mar 17, 2009)

I just played an hour with the PAL version: you guys must have an anal fixation on resolutions because 576i looks great and the OMFG BLACK BARS on top/bottom are like a cm (half an inch for you primitives non-metric) thick. Sure I've got a 32'', but c'mon. You want fullHD, go get a PS3...

BTW, the game is clearly repetitive even after a single hour of play, but it's great fun -- i don't mind wasting time like this


----------



## ShADyX (Mar 18, 2009)

maybe on your console/tv setup but on mine the bars are massive.

basically i have a 16:9 image in the center of my 4:3 tv screen. i havent tried it on my 16:9 projector yet (to see if perhaps its just an aspect ratio thing) but i'm not really interested in seeing how ugly the wii gfx are on that. 

i guess i'll just grab the ntsc version and run 480i and try it again on the projector. game seems pretty cool otherwise


----------



## lachinay (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah sure, it looks like it doesn't support 4:3, so if you've got such a TV it's bound to have big bars. But then again, so do most movies, right? I wouldn't worry too much.

If you have a projector go ahead and try it on that, other people already said that the pal version is crisper than the US one - I bet it'll look good... madworld has such peculiar graphics that it's hard to judge in advance how it'll look.


----------



## orangejon (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm running the PAL version on a PAL Wii with WiiKey v1 1.9s.  I get black bars on the top and bottom of the screen that are about an inch or so big.  I'm using a 36" CRT, but can just change the resolution settings on the tv to stretch it to fill the screen.  Unless it's meant to be in super wide screen rather than normal widescreen (21:9 rather than 16:9)?  Either way, it's hardly any hassle to press a couple of buttons on the remote to get the full screen and then chop some people up!!


----------



## The Mole (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9 and firmware 3.2E.

I burnt the PAL Madworld game after removing the update and it did not work (Black screen). Do i need to manually install something? Or can i just let the unpatched neat ISO do all that? Its not going to play havock with my homebrew channel/modchip is it?


----------



## zebrone (Mar 20, 2009)

Well i've a wiikey v1, system 3.1 and a pal wii..I've installed the three ios IOS38, IOS53 and IOS55 but the game loaded from the disc channel gives me an error (i've removed previously the error 001 and 002)..is there another ios, probably contained on update 3.2 that i must install?

thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## Cyan (Mar 20, 2009)

Like vv_ said, you don't need to install any IOS at all : (or maybe yes, you need at least 3.2E)


			
				vv_ said:
			
		

> I use a Pal Wii 3.2E with an _old_ D2CKey.
> 
> I've brickblocked the iso.
> I've used IOS Patcher to force IOS36 in the tmd.bin (instead IOS53).
> ...


----------



## lettuce (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok have let the update on the disc do its thing, and now can play the game (no more black screen), but can i now load the US version of the game without it asking for the update anymore?? As id rather play a full screen version of the game, @ 60hz


----------



## panther_512 (Mar 25, 2009)

I tested and confirmed that you can also use IOS30 to run the game. That means that:

I've brickblocked the iso.
I've used IOS Patcher to force *IOS30* in the tmd.bin (instead IOS53).
I've used GWP to remove error #002 in the main.dol.

The game works just fine but with huge black bars on every side of my 40'' widescreen TV.

Pal Wii 3.2E with wiikey v1


----------



## syrop (Apr 22, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> ^^wiirelease-2097^^


merci

*Posts merged*

merci


----------

